# Shore Fishing at Edgewater



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm new to fishing in the area, and in doing my research, it seems like Edgewater Park would be a great spot for shore fishing, mostly because there's a TON of structure in close, with a football field-sized area of chunks of the old fishing pier on the bottom. 

I've gone out twice, once in the evening, and last night just after sunset. 

In both cases, I've been completely skunked. Not even a bite. 

Spent a while jigging a skirted head with a grub on it like a crawfish over the structure (and under the current pier), got nothing. Tried several spoons/spinners, nothing. Dropping a Senko in, nothing. 

Has anyone here had luck there, or is it just not a good spot? I'm hoping it gets better as the water temp cools off, but I was figuring with so much structure that close to shore, it would be a good spot in general.


----------



## BFISHN (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm no expert but I believe its somewhat of a timing issue at EW in my opinion. Steelhead on spoons from now through Oct. morn and evening. During the late fall evening and nights for Walleye with stick baits. Spring and fall maybe some perch in close. Never really targeted small mouth there but did have one follow up a spoon at the shore once. I would say most small mouth would be a little offshore on the man made reefs there. Maybe try some live crayfish.


----------



## TheUkrainian (Oct 16, 2012)

I've caught a few bass there using plastic crayfish. I've used a bunch of different kinds, but now I swear by the YUM F2 Crawbugs. add a small splitshot about a foot from the hook and it works great almost everywhere (especially the chagrin). Also wacky rigged 4" senkos in pumpkin worked as well.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Walleye at night in the fall/spring. Perch in the spring. Steelhead in the fall. It does seem like it's hit or miss fishing there, though. The rock bass in the marina there are pretty consistent in the late spring.


----------



## koopfeege (Apr 28, 2010)

We occasionally go to EW and fish off the rocks. There are plenty of flat spots on the rocks where you can set up a chair & your gear.Just be carefull walking on the rocks. We normally just tight line a crappie rig with minnows & a 1 OZ. or so sinker, the key is to just cast as far as you can & try not to drag the sinker across the bottom before tight lining, so as not to snag. We normally get the minnows at Shine's, which is close and gives a good count. Or you can purchase the minnows from the concession stand at EW but they will cost a bit more, and the count is not as good as Shine's. I am not sure of the hours. It is VERY important that you come with a net that has a long enough handle to comfortably reach the water.Fishing with the minnows on a tight line here offers a variety of fish. We've caught perch, some nice cat's, rock bass, of course some huge Sheepshead, which put up a good fight, and an occasional walleye or largemouth, although I would suggest artificials for the last two. The sunsets there can be spectacular at times if you set up before then. Don't count on a bunch of prime fish, but if the fish are on, it can be a fun time . Also, pay attention to the Lake conditions. If the Lake is churned up & wavy, forget about it, as the waves crashing disrupts the fishing too much. Good luck, & remember, There is never a bad day on the Lake fishing.


----------



## Stealie72 (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks to all for the replies. I'll definitely incorporate some of these suggestions. 

I know it's not a prime spot, that and the 55th street-72nd street fishing areas are super easy for me to spend a couple hours at after work, so I'm trying to work both of them. Edgewater just seemed the most likely with a collapsed pier a 10 feet down. 

In general, is Edgewater or E55th/E72nd the better of the two spots? The hot water discharge at E55th makes that seem like only a cold weather spot. 

And Koopfeege, I'm with you on just being out there. Even if the fishing was terrible, I watched a full moon rise over downtown as the sun set on Wed while watching a ship come out of Cuyahoga. Not remotely a waste of time.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

If you are going to edgewater, go down to whiskey island and fish around the old coast guard station. I picked a largemouth off of a log in the water a couple days ago. Also lots of weedbeds.


----------

